# Depeche Mode @ Echo Awards in Berlin Arrival and Show 11x



## General (22 Feb. 2009)

Dave Gahan, Martin Lee Gore and Andy Fletcher​


----------



## Emilysmummie (6 März 2009)

endlich sind sie wieder da 
der neue Song is HAMMER :thumbup:


----------

